# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Poezia Ime !!!

## fisniku-student

Ne kete temë mund te postoni poezit e juaja personale apo qe i keni shkruar vetë,te cilat do quhen nga vetja juaj "Poezia ime"

Po filloj nga "Poezit e mia" te shkruara nga unë:


_Dituria   


Eshte  kjo pasuria?                                                                                   	
Qe te shpie tek lumturia,
Eshte  kjo lumturia?
Qe buron nga dashuria,

Dua ta njof dashurin
Dua ta provoj trimerin
Dua ta shfrytezoje te njomen rinin
Qe ta pres I fort pleqerin

Me nevoitet diqka 
Me mungon shumqka
Diqka dhe shumqka qe kam nevoje
Qe me kurreshtje pres ti takoje

Hulumtojë dhe kerkojë zgjidhje
Qe me te panjohuren te krijoj lidhje
Ishte kjo e pavrejtur per mua
Shpejt u binda qe ka vlere per mua

Eshte kjo qe te fshehuren e zbulon
Eshte kjo qe te premtuaren e realizon
Eshte kjo qe pesimistin  e motivon
Qe te ecesh ne te ardhmen ,rrugen ta tregon

Qeshte kjo qe te komplikuaren ma thjeshteson
Qeshte kjo qe te shtremburen ma drejton
Eshte kjo qe te qmuaren e vlerson
Apo edhe te vetmuarin e shoqeron



Eshte kjo qe te keqen ma pasqyron?
Eshte kjo qe te miren e justifikon?
Eshte kjo pasuri qe te varferin e pasuron
Qe tash ,per te ardhmen suksese te premton


Me perngjan shume ne trimerin
Me ngjan me teper ne pasurin
Qeshte kjo qe sa here qe han te shtohet uria 
Eshte kjo!kur te hash shkronja te shtohet dituria


Kjo eshte ajo dhe quhet Dituria
Dhurat e madhe nga Perendia
Te ndihmon ta njohesh veten 
Por edhe ta qmosh jeten
Dhe ta veresh te paverejturen


Qeshte kjo qe drite leshon
Naten ne erresire ta ndriqon
Qeshte kjo qe genjeshtren e heton
Qe edhe te verteten ta mediton


Jeta quhet dituri
Sepse synon ne perjetesi
Jeta quhet perjetesi 
Sepse llogarit ne dituri_

----------


## fisniku-student

*Emri im!!!  *  

Qeshte kjo … qe te gjith me kete… me therrasin
Madje me therrasin dhe bertasin…
Me drejtohen dhe me kete … me godasin
Por kuptova se emrin tim po e therrasin

Sa embel emrin po ma shqiptojne
Me motivojne dhe me trimerojne
Ndjej se Ky emer diqka  me obligon
Qe ti gjasoje dhe ta arsyetoje me detyron 

Ky emer tere trupin po ma ngjyros
Nuk  lejoje dikush ta njollos dhe ta perdhos
Me gjithe nder kete emer e perfaqesoje
E vizatoje ,e shkruaj dhe e kendoje

Kur me therret dikush ne emer 
Thell e perjetoje ne zemer
Edhe nese une vdesë
Emri me ka premtuar se unë do mbesë

Do te te mbaj gjall,sikur qe ke qen
Qe kur te permendin ,mesiguri se do e pelqen
Te premtoje, se do shkruhem ne qdo faqe 
Qe ti ,te jetosh ne te dy botet ,ne paqe

Edhe pse trupi ka vdekur, emri po qendron
Per veprat e mira qe ke ,emri yt po deshmon
Se kush ke qen,dhe qfar ke bere, Ai po pohon
Vepra juaj dhe emri yt ,do justifikon

Pas nje kohe ,njerzia do te thojne 
Ka qen filani… ta perkujtojme dhe rrespektojme
Qe veprat e tij ti nderojme …

----------


## fisniku-student

*Dashuria pa sinqeritet  *  

Dashuria pa sinqeritet
Ndjenje e verbet me te vertet
Dashuri kjo me lloje, lloje ngjyra
Ne zotrim te saj ,jan shume fytyra

Tek I buzeqeshuri, gjendet nervoza 
Se ,kur qesh I nervozuari ,nuk e qellon as prognoza
Genjeshtra synon ,ta njollos te verteten
Ndersa e verteta ,ta zbulon genjeshtren

Sa here them te dua ,mos me beso
Kur je ne veshtersi ,mos premto
E dua fjalen ,qe e pason vepra
Ndersa e dua vepren, qe e mbeshtet fjala

I pelqej ledhatimet ,por nuk I deshiroje
I dua fjalet ,kur nuk I degjoje
I pelqej pershperitjet, kur nuk mund ti theksoje
Ndersa nuk e dua syrin, qe nuk di te lotoje

E them fjalen ,kur nuk e mendoj
E mendoj  fjalen, por nuk e meditoj
E premtoj  fjalen,por nuk e realizoj
Por, vetem thoja se te dashuroj

Sa e shemtuar eshte dashuria, kur aktrohet
Sa e bukur eshte dashuria ,kur deshmohet
Te deshmuarit e saj, eshte realizim
Ndersa te aktruarit e saj ,eshte krim

_“symbol I nje dashurie JO te sinqert eshte “GENJESHTRA”
Dashuria e sinqert eshte kur  thua “te dua” e perjeton dhe e ndjen ate…
Ate ndjenje pastaj duhet ta shprehesh,ta interpretosh dhe ta deshmosh ne realitet…_

----------


## fisniku-student

*Ta ndjeje aromen tende ,ne lule* 

_I dua lulet sepse te gjasojne ty
Kur e nuhas aromen e luleve,me perkujtojne ty
Kur I ujis dhe i nuhas lulet
Ndejnja per ty fillon te perulet

Bukurin tende mund ta gjej vetem ne lule
Pikerishte tek luleja e bardhe dhe e kuqe
Oj e kendshmja luleja ime
Deshiroje te me behesh dashuria ime

Te te nuhas dhe me uje te te ujis
Pastaj me ari te te stolis
Te stolis dhe te beje princesh
Dhe pastaj te me ndriqosh si nje kontesh

Deshiroje qe aromen tende ta gelltis
Ta gelltis dhe si ushqim ta pergadis
Deshiroj qe kjo arome te me percjell edhe kur jam I fjetur
Te me shtangoj dhe te me bej te heshtur_

----------


## fisniku-student

*NENE MOS ME VRIT*  

Me ler te jetoj 
Me ler te lotoj 
Me ler qe fjalen nene ta mesoj
Sa linda, dhe tash po perendoj

Nese ke vendos te besh krim
Mos me hudh ne kanalizim 
Qeshte ne mua ky hidhrim
Pse e gjithe ky frymezim

Oj nene ,dua te jetoj 
Me lere te shpresoj
Dua jeten me ty ta kaloj
Dhe Me ty te endrroj

Oj nene pse po me mbyte 
Vall edi? qe kam dal nga epshi yte

Oj nene mendo per se fundi here
Mos me vrit se do pendohesh perher
Ke meshire me ler te jetoj ,
Mos lejo qe kete trishtim ta perjetoj

Ani moj nene mos me ndegjo 
Nese nuk me do ,ateher vepro 
Ateher me mbyte dhe me lesho
Me peshty dhe me gropo
Pastaj me Dhee te zi me mbulo

Te lutem oj nene, te nenshtrohem
Mos me hudh ne kanalizim 
Po frikesohem ,
Po me vjen trishtim

Nena ime kjo ishte per ty qeshtja e sprovimit 
Ndoshta shihemi ne diten e gjykimit
A te jet dita pajtimit ,apo e hidhrimit 
Por ateher eshte vone qe te jete dita e pendimit

"_e shkruar per nje ngjarje te verteë dhe e dedikuar per kete ngjarje_

----------


## fisniku-student

*ENDRRA E NJE FEMIJE*  

Enderroj,enderroj 
Edhe pse bej sherr dhe gaboj                                                        
Por deshiroj qe dikush te me ledhatoj
Dua qe vaji gezimit te me kaploj

Nuk kam ze te qaj dhe te lotoj
kam ze te qeshi ,dhe te belbezoj
I dua futyrat e qeshura,qe te gezoj
Edhe pse ndoshta nuk e meritoj

kam nevoj te gezohem
Nuk pelqej te hidhrohem
Se ne shpirt po ligeshtohem
Po nervozohem dhe pastaj po rrezohem

Kam shum deshira 
Ne pamundesi per ti realizu
Po ha vetem embelsira
Te luaj,te vrapoj, e shum imtesira

Nuk ngopem asnjeher 
Ti ulem nenes afer ne preher 

Gezohem shume kur nena me ledhaton 
Edhe me shum kur me perqafon

Kur mbeshtetem tek nena ne gji
Me duket se krejt femijet po me kan zili

Hehe sa e dua nenen 
Sa qielli henen
Si bleta mjalten
Por jo si balten

Enderroj qe kjo enderr te mos perendoj
Qe me nenen time 100 vjet te rroj
Dhe her une ,e her ajo te me perqafoj
Dhe emrin NENE qdo dite ta belbezoj

----------


## fisniku-student

* Tradhetia* 

Ateher kur edhe flaka thote kam te ftoht
Edhe Luleja vyshket dhe bie posht
Qdo gje ne jete zbehet
Edhe qielli prej trishtimit 
I thërret retë dhe vërehet

Dielli leshon rreze te ftohta dhe te prehta
Ne menyre qe natyra te merr pamje te erreta
Qdo gje anon nga erresira
Edhe e menqura deshiron te jetë si e krisura

Zemra thotë e dua heshtjen
Nuk dua te punoje tere jeten
Nuk po mundem qe kete trup ta zgjoje
Qe vetem qanë dhe thotë dua te perendojë

Te gjitha ngjyrat jan shendruar ne zi
Edhe ngjyra e bardhe lakmon te behet zi
Bilbilat nuk din qe kenge te kendojne
Edhe Lulet helmuese fillojne te lulzojne

Qeshte kjo  qe ne zemer te lendon
Sikur nje gozhde ne zemer te shpon
Qeshte kjo qe mik lotin, ka
Qe koka te behet sikur ndjenja nuk ka

Kush e bene kete akt
Te quhet jonjerzor dhe I poshter eshte fakt
Ai qe bene kete krim
Te mos mendon se do quhet trim.
Kush e vepron kete veper
Ne boten imorale quhet kryeveper

                                           -Zoti nuk lejon qe tradhetia e tradhetarit te kete sukses!!

----------


## RaPSouL

Poezi te bukura , per urimet e mia.

----------


## fisniku-student

> Poezi te bukura , per urimet e mia.


Te jam mirënjohës shoku trim

----------


## fisniku-student

*Nuk dua te jetoje I vetem* 


_kjo jete e eshte e shkurtur  per ta imagjinuar                                             
E mundimshme dhe e madhe per ta jetuar
Ka pak vend per gezim dhe per tu rehatuar
Mission e rrezikshem, I vetem per te jetuar

Dua te jem I lumtur 
Kam nje enderr te bukur 
Te mos jem I vetem, por me nje flutur
Te kem nje flutur dhe nje jete te lumtur

Gezimin  dhe endrrat e bukura qe kam 
Dua ti gezoj dhe enderroj me dikend
Te gjej prehje tek ajo 
Dhe te gjen prehje tek une ajo

Te enderrojme se bashku  
Te jetojme se bashku
Te qeshim dhe te qajme se bashku
Dhe Ta thurrim te ardhmen se bashku

Nuk dua te jetoj i vetem
Nuk dua te qaj I vetem 
Nuk dua te qeshi  I vetem  
Por edhe nuk dua te gezohem  I vetem

Nuk e dua vetemin
E dua krijimtarin dhe shoqerin 
Dhe te sinqerten dashurin
As nuk e dua erresiren  te jete mbi dashurin

Dua ta shikoj veten si I dyti
Ne jete nuk dua te me humb ky lloj imyti
Dua te kem nje flutur te me bej jeten te lumtur
Te na befasoj vdekja sebashku ne fole, si te strukur

Dua te shoh dominimin e Drites ndaj erresires
Deshtimin e se keqes ndaj se mires
Ngadhnjimin e bashkimt ndaj lamtumires
Dhe ,ti mbulojne te gjitha ngjyrat e bukura anet e natyres._

----------


## fisniku-student

* Xhelozia*  

Po shof vetem bardh e zi
Realiteti me eshte bere marrezi	
Qdo gje me eshte e dyshimte
Edhe te kuqen e konsideroj te perhimte

E ndjej se te gjithe me kan inate
Kerkoje drite per qdo nate
Kerkoje erresire ne mesdite
Per ta studjuar te bardhen me nevoitet drite

Me e besueshmja me eshte bere dyshimi
Me e dyshueshmja me eshte bere besimi
Nga humbja fitimin e kerkoje
Kur te tjeret fillojne une mbaroje

Tek une e keqja dhe e mira jan te dashuruara 
Tek une fluturimet jan te ateruara
Tek une ngecjet jan te avancuara
Tek une gjerat e erreta jan te ndriquara

Edhe zemra ime eshte kunder meje
Ndjeje se vdekja me thot jam pas teje
Fati me thote mos llogarit ne mua
Sepse duhet te besosh ne aftesit e tua

Shpesh me pushton egoja 
Edhe pesha sprovohet tek peshoja
Edhe arsyeja mbeshtetet tek provoja
Si Edhe qielli llogarit tek mbuloja

Brengosem kur nuk brengosem
Dua te jem me I miri dhe te persosem
Kur jam xheloz thjesht prangosem
Dua ti arrij te gjithe dhe para tyre te vendosem

Mike me eshte bere zilia
E dashur me eshte bere xhelozia
E humbur me eshte shpall liria
E theksuar me eshte lakmia
Sepse tek une qendron xhelozia

----------


## Alma07

Shume te bukura.........Komplimenti......

----------


## fisniku-student

* Durimi  dhe Nxitimi*  

Sa here qe durova 	                                                                                
Asnjeher nuk u deshprova
Por sa here qe nxitova
Gjithmon gabimin shijova

Kur durimi te vjen
E buta ndaj te fortes ngadhnjen
Semundja sherimin endjen
Dhe e tashmja te ardhmen e lumtur e parandjen

Kur durimi I thot ndal nxitimit
Ngadalsimi I thot ndal shpejtimit
Qetesimi I thot ndal shqetesimit
Edhe Vepra e gabuar I thote ndal zhvillimit

Arma ime eshte durimi
Prej saj llogarit shpetimi
Me I leht me eshte mbijetimi
Dhe Me I kjart me eshte qendrimi

Por sa here qe duroni
Boten mund ta sfidoni
Qdo veshteresi te kaloni
Dhe ndaj qdo sfide do fitoni

I mire eshte durimi
Si pasoj eshte ngadhnjimi
I verbet eshte nxitimi
Si pasoje eshte deshprimi

_-Sprova e durimit eshte veshtirsia!_

----------


## fisniku-student

*PADREJTESIA *  

_Perse qdo kund gjendesh                                                             
Perse kaq shum frekuentohesh

Perse shumica te shoqerojn ty 
Besa edhe te dashurojn ty

Perse lendoni ,kur nuk ju lendojnê
Perse harroni ,kur nuk ju ledhatojnê
Perse demtoni kur nuk ju demtojne
Perse qeshni kur nje femije syte I lotojne

Perse i urreni,kur ju rrespektojnê
Perse gezoni ,kur te varferit varferojne
Perse te drejtat tona na mohojne
Perse kaq veshtirê  zemrat e sinqerta te mbijetojne

Te gjith jan kunder te sinqertit
I besojne genjeshtarit e jo te vertetit
I ndihmojne te fortit e jo te shkretit
Dhe me shume I duan te dridhurat e termetit

Perkrahin padrejtesin dhe jo realitetin
Denojne te pafajshmin e jo kriminelin
besojne genjeshtren e jo realitetin
Per ta degjeneruar nje shoqeri ,I godasin themelin

Duroni o ju zemra te sinqerta
Jan ne perendim kohet e erreta
Jan ne lindje kohet e blerta
Eshte ne lindje, si nje bime e drejta

Po fute rrenje lumturia
Eshte ne kembe mevetesia
Po ngadhnjen urtesia
Po triumfon pafajsia
Dhe po lulzon lumturia_

----------


## fisniku-student

> *alma07*
> Shume te bukura.........Komplimenti......


komplimenti juaj eshte edhe me i bukur

----------


## fisniku-student

*Kur I gjith trupi thote: me mungon !!!    *  

*GOJA:*  te them se te dua
*SYRI:*   dua te te shof sepse kam mall per ty	
*DORA:*  ta ledhatoj trupin tend
*ZEMRA:*  ti shpejtoj rrafjet per ty
*KEMBA:*  te eci dhe ta mbaj trupin per ty
*BUZET:*   të qendroj paralel me buzet e tua
*FLOKU:*  te bie si fije ,ne trupin tend te zhveshur
*TRUPI:*   te gjej prehje ne trupin tend
*HUNDA:*  te nuhas aromen tende
*ZERI :*  ti ndihmoj gojes ,qe ta shpreh ate qe ndien per ty
*MENDJA:*  ta arsyetoj dashurin ndaj teje
*GJUHA:*   te te shijoj se qfar shije ke
*EPSHI:*  me padurim pres te shkarkohem
*(****):*   nuk e kam lene te shprehet !!!

----------


## fisniku-student

*MOS ME LERE , OJ NENE*  

*Q*te pengoj nese jetoj                                                                         
Sa her enderroj te te perqafoj,
Pse nuk po mundem te buzqeshi kur deshiroj
Enderroj qe nuk po mundem te fluturoj

Sa fort merzitem kur nuk te kam
Te gjithe me thojn pse nuk po han
Vall moj nene je e lumtur qe me braktise
Ndoshta nuk ke dashur qe te behem hise

Vall moj nene ke qen femije ndonjeher 
Ke qendru e vetme kurrnjeher
Mesiguri dikush të ka ofruar preher
Dhe pastaj e vetme nuk je ndjer 

Qaj,qaj,qaj!
Me lot syt po i laj
Nuk edi pse ? nuk kam faj!
Vetem e di se nuk kam nene,dhe po qaj

Po ndihem e veteme si kurr ndonjeher 
Nuk po di kend ta quaj nene
Nuk e kam pare asnjeher 
Vetem me ka dhene jete ,dhe me ka lere

Nata po me frikson 
Vetëmia po me shqeteson 
Erresira po me kaplon
Kerkoj ngrohtesi por askush nuk me dhuron
Kur flej askush nuk po me mbulon
Jam e uritur por askush nuk me degjon
Se kam nenen qe te me ledhaton

Batania e vetme me eshte bere hena 
Po me ngrohe me rrezet e lena 
Per te me ngushlluar 
Se me ka braktisur nena*

----------


## Bl3ri

> *Kur I gjith trupi thote: me mungon !!!    *  
> 
> *GOJA:*  te them se te dua
> *SYRI:*   dua te te shof sepse kam mall per ty	
> *DORA:*  ta ledhatoj trupin tend
> *ZEMRA:*  ti shpejtoj rrafjet per ty
> *KEMBA:*  te eci dhe ta mbaj trupin per ty
> *BUZET:*   të qendroj paralel me buzet e tua
> *FLOKU:*  te bie si fije ,ne trupin tend te zhveshur
> ...


Kjo vertet e bukur... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## fisniku-student

*Lumturia  ime ,ti  më  je…* 

*Me buzeqeshjen tende ,zgjohem
Ne syrin tend si pasqyre ,shikohem
Kur me buzeqesh ,te terin me pushton
Ndersa kur me shikon ,te terin me ndriqon

Me je rendesia e kesaj jete te parëndesishme 
Qe trimëron heshtjen ne betejen e mundimshme
Jeta me ty eshte e qendrueshme si nje kala
Qe te bene immune ndaj qdo bela

Qdo erë e jetes qe fryen ,unë e ndjej
Me këthjellon mendjen dhe zemren pertej
U dedikove si shkak per lumturin time
Dhuratë nga Zoti per qenjen time

Nje dhuratë me plot margaritar e pajisur
Si nje lule e bukur e qendisur
Begatitë e kesaj dhurate ,janë te pashterrshme
Qe te bene te me vonshmen gjithmon te hershme

Gjithmon me ty dhe mirnjohes ndaj Zotit
Te gjitha falenderimet te drejtuara Fuqiplotit
Qdo e qeshur dhe e buzeqeshur eshte falë Tij
Pa vullnetin e Tij kete lumturi nuk do ia kisha arrij
Askush nuk dhuron lumturi pa vullnetin e Tij
E tere lumturia shkaktohet nen autorizimin e Tij
Para qdo gjeje nje gjë duhet te I paraprij
Pra falenderimi dhe adhurimi I takon Atij*

----------


## fisniku-student

*Nena ime *  

Nena ime quhet loti
Kur e hidheroj ,keqesohem si moti
Kur I them se nuk e dua  
Ajo afrohet dhe me perqafon mua

I them se e urrej,ajo me ledhaton
E nenqmoje dhe ofendoje, por ajo me meshiron
Pas gjithe kesaj me afrohet dhe me puth ballin
Me afrohet dhe me pyet se si e kam hallin

Quditem ,habitem dhe brengosem
Thell ne zemer prangosem
Qfar kam une ! ne vete po alivanosem…
Se qfar mekate po bej ndaj saj ,thjeshte po tendosem

Fillova te qaj, te qaj dhe te pendohem
Kur I mendoj mekatet ndaj saj,I teri njollosem
Trup e shpirt thell renkohem
Por nena me lutet qe te mos brengosem

Tani Mendoj thell dhe meditoj
Lindja e ketij meditimi shpejt perendoj
Thell ne mendje shqetesimi me kaploj
Do arrij qe keto padrejtesi ndonjeher te I shpagoj

Nena ime, 9 muaj te isha barre, derisa me linde
Me ushqeve derisa me rrite
Ishe ti qe me shkollove dhe arsimove
Te eci dhe te vrapoj ti me trajnove 
Gjithmon pranë me qendrove
Te vishem dhe te sillem bukur ti me mesove
Ne rruge te dreje ti me keshillove dhe me drejtove
Dhe Sa e sa here ne jete me shpetove


Me kujtohet se qfar bere per mua ti
Kur qaja ,qaje edhe ti
Kur nuk haja ,nuk haje edhe ti
Kur nuk fleja ,nuk fleje edhe ti
Dhe kur semuresha ,semureshe edhe ti

Oj nena ime ,te lutem me fale
Jam penduar per ato gabime pale pale
Tash ,deshiroje qe kete pleqeri te ta lehtesoje
Te te beje te lumtur dhe te te gezoje

Dua qe ti me behesh loti I gezimit
Ne menyre qe ky lot ,te simbolizon shenjen e pendimit
Te jete shenje ndergjegje dhe meshirimi
Kritika eshte per mua ,per ty eshte falenderimi


*  “ Emri  me I bukur per nje  femer ,eshte emri “NENE”
                                       “Emri me I shemtuar per nje femer ,eshte emri “NJERKE”*

----------

